# The New Monster Mash



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

From the guys at The Key of Awesome.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

That was - strange...


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Hole lotta work,I liked it.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I like knowing that someone else besides us here at HF are cognizant of the Horror vs. Gore debate when it comes to scary movies.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

That was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i liked it ... 

amk


----------



## f3rdoc (Oct 1, 2014)

Awesome. I like it


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

love it, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

That was way better than I expected. Clever. Coulda done without the Human Centipede reference ... stuff like that shouldn't exist.


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

That is freaking awesome!


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

Loved it! The SAW puppet on a tricycle was awesome!!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome! the Human centipede line had me rolling.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I love this will have to find it to add it to my playlist.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

That was great!!!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

friggen hilarious!!


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

This is awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------

